# "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?



## Tim1974 (18. August 2011)

*"Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

Hallo,

ich stelle mir die Frage wie brauchbar aktuelle CPU-boxed-Kühler von Intel für die Sandy Bridge CPUs sind.
Gibt es für i3, i5 und i7 verschiedene boxed-Kühler?

Ich überlege einen i3-2100 oder i5-2500 anzuschaffen und mir das Geld für einen teuren Kühler zu sparen, bin aber nicht sicher ob der mitgelieferte boxed-Kühler meine Erwartungen erfüllt.
Was er für mich leisten müßte:
1.) bei voller Drehzahl nicht lauter als der AC Freezer 7 Pro (besser etwas leiser!)
2.) im IDLE nicht deutlich hervorzuhören (Casetek C1018 Gehäuse mit 3x 80er-Lüfter und 120er Netzteillüfter)
3.) CPU-Temperatur bei 30°C Zimmertemperatur und voller CPU-Auslastung aller Kerne nicht über 60°C CPU-Kerntemperatur

Schafft das der boxed-Kühler?

Meine Alternative wäre ansonsten der Noctua NH-C12P SE14, was haltet Ihr von dem?

MfG Tim


----------



## PHENOMII (18. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

Hi,

also zu 1: find den schon recht laut 
2: im IDLE kann man den nicht raushören. Denke mal, deine Gehäuselüfter machen mehr "krach"^^
3: CPU Temps bei einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse ca. 40-45 Grad (Windowsbetrieb) und max 70-80 Grad

zur Alternative: Wenn du bereit bist, das Geld für den Kühler zu bezahlen, dann schlag zu. Der ist auf jeden Fall leiser und zudem auch Leistungsstärker! Wenns nen bisschen günstiger sein soll, wäre der Scythe Mugen 2 auch eine gute Wahl


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Schafft das der boxed-Kühler?


 
Nein, dass schafft er nicht. Der ist dafür ausgelegt, wenn es nötig ist auch mal ordentlich Gas zu geben und erzeugt dann auch entsprechend Lärm.
Auch wird er bei 30° warmer Kühlungsluft die CPU unter Last nicht unter 60° halten können, da es auch überhaupt nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

@ PHENOMII
 70-80°C unter voller Last aller Kerne? Bei welcher Raumtemperatur? Mit Serientaktung oder OC?

Also das wäre mir eindeutig zu viel. Selbst mein heißblütiger P4 Prescott kam mit dem boxed-Kühler nicht über ca. 62°C bei Volllast, allerdings mit entnervenden rund 4700 U/Min. Mit dem AC Freezer 7 Pro bleibt er eigentlich immer unter 58°C und der Lüfter kann gar nicht über ca. 2800 U/min laufen.
Bei dem geplanten i5-2500 will ich keine höheren, sondern eher niedrigere Temperaturen bei noch geringerer Geräuschentwickung als jetzt. Ich werd mich dann wohl doch auf den Kauf des Noctua NH-C12P SE14 einrichten.


----------



## Scooteria (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

Um effizient und leise zu kühlen solltest du dir einen TurmKühler zulegen! Aber der Noctua NH-C12P SE14 ist natürlich nicht schlecht aber doch sehr teuer! Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B kostet fast die Hälfte und bläst die warme Lüft nicht aufs Mainboard!
Aber letzten endes ist das deine Entscheidung!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

Oder noch besser, Thermalright HR-02 (Macho).


----------



## Tim1974 (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

@ Scooteria :
Was ich nicht so recht verstehe ist, warum diese Towerkühler so in Mode gekommen sind, ich sehe bei denen einige Nachteile: 
1) Kühlt nur die CPU und nicht die Sockelnahen Bauteile des Mainboards.
2) Sind sehr "hoch", brauchen also ein sehr breites Towergehäuse.
3) Sind oft sehr schwer und üben somit einen höheren Druck auf die Befestigung am Mainboard aus, insbesondere beim Transport.

Das sind drei Punkt die mir garnicht gefallen, ein guter Downblower, wie der Noctua NH-C12P SE14 erfüllt meines Erachtens nach keinen dieser 3 Negativmerkmale, kühlt aber trotzdem sicherlich sehr gut und leise.

Wobei ich zugeben muß, daß ich zur Zeit ja auch einen Towerkühler habe, den AC Freezer 7 pro, allerdings ist der relativ leicht und hat Lamellen an einer Seite, die den Luftstrom wohl auch etwas aufs Board umleiten um die sockelnahen Bauteile mitzukühlen.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> 1) Kühlt nur die CPU und nicht die Sockelnahen Bauteile des Mainboards.



Für was hat man Gehäuselüfter im Case? Bei einem Topblower werden die Bauteile auch nur mit schon warmer Luft "belüftet". Zudem arbeiten sie gegen den normalen Luftstrom.



Tim36 schrieb:


> 2) Sind sehr "hoch", brauchen also ein sehr breites Towergehäuse.



Der Noctua ist auch nicht gerade ein kleiner Kühler. Zudem muss man da noch einige Zentimeter auf die Höhe drauf rechnen, da der Lüfter auch seine Luft haben will.



Tim36 schrieb:


> 3) Sind oft sehr schwer und üben somit einen höheren Druck auf die Befestigung am Mainboard aus, insbesondere beim Transport.



Und der Noctua soll das mit seinen guten 800 Gramm auf der Wage nicht tun?


----------



## Tim1974 (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

@ ghostadmin :

zu 1) Mein Gehäuse hat "nur" 2x 80mm-Lüfter hinten zum ablüften und drüber sitzt das Netzteil mit 120mm-Lüfter, von vorne kommt sicherlich kaum Luftstrom zustande, weil da nur ein langsam laufender 80mm-Lüfter vor der Festplatte sitzt. Das Gehäuse (Casetek C1018) hat zwar Seitenwandöffnungen, die sind aber relativ klein, also bei weitem kein Meshgitter als Seitenwand.
Die Frage ist halt, wie warm die Luft des CPU-Lüfters dann ist, wenn sie an den Elkos, Spannungswandlern und dem RAM angekommt und wie warm es an diesen Stellen werden würde, wenn ein Towerkühler montiert wäre, der garnicht aufs Board pustet?!
Immerhin setzen alle mir bekannten boxed-Kühler auf das Downblowerdesign.

zu 2) der Noctua NH-C12P SE14 ist mit Lüfter angeblich ca. 114mm hoch, zum Vergleich, ein Noctua NH-D14 (Towerkühler) ist mit Lüfter etwa 160mm hoch!

zu 3) der Noctua NH-C12P SE14 wiegt mit Lüfter angeblich ca. 730g, der Noctua NH-D14 dagegen bringt es auf etwa 1070-1240g! 
Dazu kommt eventuell noch erschwerend für den Towerkühler, daß dieser sicherlich einen höher liegenden Schwerpunkt hat und somit nochmals mehr an der Befestigung zieht, erstrecht beim Transport. 
Aber daß das mit der Befestigung jetzt beim Noctua ein Problem wird, glaub ich persönlich nicht, weil die ja eine Rückplatte und Verschraubung verwenden, die auf mich (von den Abbildungen und Beschreibungen her) einen sehr stabilen Eindruck macht.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

Schau dir mal diesen hier an ......klick 

Wir bei uns im Shop liefern keinen i7 SB mehr mit boxed aus da wir feststellen mußten das ab 30° Außentemperatur die i7 anfangen zu trotteln ......82° unter Prime 


Den Sella nehmen wir jetzt als Standartkühler auf grund seiner guten Leistung und seines geringen Preises


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*



Tim36 schrieb:


> Immerhin setzen alle mir bekannten boxed-Kühler auf das Downblowerdesign.



Boxed Kühler sind auch nur dafür da, klein zu sein und die CPU mit ihrem Grundtakt unter 100° zu halten und nicht für mehr. Ein Towerkühler wäre da einfach nicht wirtschaftlich, er ist größer, wohl auch schwerer, dadurch wird die Verpackung größer, der Versand teurer und man braucht es auch einfach nicht. 
Zu deinem Case, Meshgitter in der Seitenwand unterstützen gute Temps in keiner Weise (zumindest wenn man sich ein paar Gedanken um seine Belüftung macht), kann man also auch zukleben, außer man hat so nen riesigen Topblower wie den S14, der muss dann zwangsläufig auch Luft durch diese Öffnungen ansaugen. 



Tim36 schrieb:


> zu 2) der Noctua NH-C12P SE14 ist mit Lüfter angeblich ca. 114mm hoch, zum Vergleich, ein Noctua NH-D14 (Towerkühler) ist mit Lüfter etwa 160mm hoch!



Ja und die Differenz von den guten 5cm geht für den Lüfter drauf der die Luft ansaugen muss..... 



Tim36 schrieb:


> zu 3) der Noctua NH-C12P SE14 wiegt mit Lüfter angeblich ca. 730g, der Noctua NH-D14 dagegen bringt es auf etwa 1070-1240g!
> Dazu kommt eventuell noch erschwerend für den Towerkühler, daß dieser sicherlich einen höher liegenden Schwerpunkt hat und somit nochmals mehr an der Befestigung zieht, erstrecht beim Transport.



Der D14 spielt auch in einer anderen Liga als der SE14. Da man Rechner mit solchen Kühlern für gewöhnlich liegend und nicht stehend transportiert, ist es egal ob der Kühler nen halbes Kilo wiegt oder ein Kilo. Wenn du Pech hast wird dir mit dem SE14 bei stehendem Transport das gleiche passieren wie mit nem Towerkühler.


----------



## Hideout (19. August 2011)

*AW: "Sandy Bridge" CPU-Kühler, boxed Kühler brauchbar?*

Also um mal zu der Frage zu kommen ob der Boxed Kühler brauchbar ist. *Jap, ist er.*
Muss er ja auch sonst dürften die sowas nicht mitliefern bzw. Garantie auf irgendwas geben. 

Aber abgesehen davon, habe ein i5 2400 mit dem Boxed und es läuft. Er ist nur unter Last wirklich hörbar und hat eine ausreichende Kühlleistung. Im Idle so 30° bei Spielen 40-60° und bei Prime95 geht er dann auch schonmal auf die 70-75° aber ok.

Solange du nicht übertakten willst ist der Boxed Kühler in Ordnung. Willst du übertakten nimm einen anderen, besseren.

Übrigens mal gelesen: Intel empfiehlt den Einsatz des Boxed Kühlers gerade wegen der Kühlung des umliegenden Teile. (Das bezieht sich wahrscheinlich nicht auf die Übertakter) aber scheint ja nicht ganz unwichtig zu sein!


----------

